
Report on Tesla Crash Reveals Inadequacies of Autopilot System [pdf] - jpelecanos
https://www.ntsb.gov/news/events/Documents/2017-HWY16FH018-BMG-presentations.pdf
======
King-Aaron
I'm wondering how long before we see transponders required in analogue
vehicles so that autonomous vehicles have a better capacity to monitor what
other traffic is doing. It seems like something that could be easily deployed
(for instance, across fleet vehicles) and would give autonomous cars much
better feedback about the traffic around them.

